# Vieja Argentea



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

Some photos of my wild Vieja Argentea. He seems to of had a growth spurt in the last month, he measures around 12"TL.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice Vieja! gotta love em.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

So my second favorite fish ever. Nice looking dude.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I love everything in these pics. The fish is great and so is the tank. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful fish...looks angelic! 8) 
I like that back tank wall as well, along with the other rockwork.

BV


----------

